# The Blues Got Bubba From The James River this Year!



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTCRAZY and I made our Third Annual trip to the James River on the 7th and 8th. Great trip again but the Blues went to the other side of the boat this year. Rob did the Butt Kickin this time. 
Sunday he caught a 10, 21, 52, 39, 36, 60, and a 12. I had an 8, 16 and 9.










I still had my chance to catch up on Monday, but fell way short. Rob's second day was 51, 19, 13 and 13. Mine 36, 49, 12 and 47. We started the day with 4 fish in the bottom of the boat at once. We didn't have time to get good pictures wanting to get them back in the water.








​​







Two day total 18 fish 504 lbs. Great time spent with Rob and can't wait to get back down and boat some more.
I'm Googling Crow recipes for my next meal!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures! Did you catch any big ones?  Thanks for sharing and lighting a lot of fires.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awesome Pics guys! congrats on the nice blues! :G


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

no wonder you don t have girlfriends!!!!!!nice bodys for sure!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Just tell Rob the story I put out

Sometimes when you fish for 80s you get none.

WHen I got between you two talkin smack my ears got chapped.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

yall got some nice blues!! nice talkin to ya at the show also!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Bubba & Rob!!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Really enjoyed the time spent with the old man and catching some good fish. Can't wait to do it again and I just keep hoping for bigger and better fish.

good luck to all this season
Rob


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish guys. Hopefully my next trip to the James will be a little better. We did get fish from 2lbs to 47lbs but only got one at 47lbs and the next ones were 25, 25, 21, 19lb flathead, 16lb and 13lb blues and 4 or 5 in 2-3lb range. We had to deal with alot of wind. Most of our fish came early in the morning or late in the evening. Almost absolutely nothing through the day. It was still a great trip with good friends. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Larry. It sure is a fun place to fish. Weather was great both days we were out. With the water temp I of course, had the seat in front of the console and looked like a "Camo Kenny" whenever we moved. There was no real pattern to our catches. As Rob would say "Stick and Move". Ready for the next trip.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish guys. That&#8217;s a trip worth taking for those that can handle the weather, or at least the boat rides from spot to spot. Sounds like not only did Rob catch most of the fish, but he took the warm seat in the boat too! That doesn&#8217;t sound fair.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats guys on the great fish and good time on the water!


----------



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice trip guys! The James is always on my list for cattin trips! rollo


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Where is this fishing hole at.....



crappiebub said:


> JUSTCRAZY and I made our Third Annual trip to the James River on the 7th and 8th. Great trip again but the Blues went to the other side of the boat this year. Rob did the Butt Kickin this time.
> Sunday he caught a 10, 21, 52, 39, 36, 60, and a 12. I had an 8, 16 and 9.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

James River below Richmond.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok i will have to mapquest it and finding out thanks...


----------

